# ich werde am nächsten Dienstag da sein



## MARIAMARIA

hello, i do not know if i can make here a question in english.
the problem is that the next tuesday i am going to Rosenheim, 

can some body help me to write a e-mail saying:

hello and good morning my name is... and i will be there the next tuesday , anyway i am trying to fing a german speakers, 


thank you very much in advance


----------



## Kajjo

Very close to your English suggestion:
"Guten Morgen! Mein Name ist Maria und ich werde am nächsten Dienstag da sein."

Please let me add the following comments:
Depending on how close you are to your German contact, you might want to consider a more polite or formal style.

"da sein"  is OK, but "ankommen" or "eintreffen" (to arrive) would be better.
"Guten Morgen" in mails is only acceptable between friends and unusual anyway. I would recommend to use your friend's name as introduction.

"Hallo Peter! Ich werde am nächsten Dienstag ankommen."
"Sehr geehrter Herr Meier, ich werde..."

Kajjo


----------



## pjay

Me imagino que no hay problema en el foro de alemán.

La traducción de la frase es:

"Guten Morgen, ich heiße MariaMaria und ich komme am nächsten Dienstag"

No sé si es lo único que quieres decir en tú mensaje.

Tschüß


----------



## MARIAMARIA

thanks for the help!!!!

gracias por la ayuda 

ich *danke* euch für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Libertad

Hola Mariamaria, 
puedes preguntar en español cuando quieras, estamos aquí para ayudarte


----------



## MARIAMARIA

Muchas gracias, soys de gran ayuda!!!!!!!!


----------

